# Courses in the Working Holiday period



## DeathCube (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi everyone..

I'm just thinking that actually i don't have any diploma/degree (I left the school in the last year many years ago  )

being eligible for the working holiday visa, is that possible to join and a certified course during my stay in Oz, searching then a sponsor with a Australian certified professional course completed in my hands?
Do you think that would be useful?

regards

Michael


----------



## RodAussie (Sep 6, 2012)

*Always useful*

A diploma always is a good way to find a sponsor but the background counts a lot. If you gonna study something try to do it in the same area that you have been working so that experience will count points with immi


----------

